# Cedar deck sealer



## theapainter (Aug 1, 2014)

What is a good product for sealing a new cedar deck? I'm looking for something that will protect the color. 

Sent from my XT907 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

I like TWP


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Armstrong Clark, TWP or Baker's are all products I would recommend. They are true oils and blow away anything you can get locally from a paint store which are usually some type of weird hybrid alkyd or waterborne.


----------

